
Bringing Chance the Rapper to the Deaf - ALee
https://www.gq.com/story/chance-the-rapper-sign-language-deafinitely-dope
======
warent
It's probably just me personally as a teetotaler, but opening the article with
praising a ritual of getting drunk/buzzed before executing a translation
really set a lower bar for the rest of the article to me.

Anyway, I think it's great he's able to help really bring shows to life for
deaf people. Adding his own personality and style into it is tremendous

~~~
chickenfries
Alcohol improving second language acquisition is something I remember hearing
of in a Spanish class years ago, and it seems like there is some research to
back it up:

[https://linguistics.stackexchange.com/questions/1901/how-
doe...](https://linguistics.stackexchange.com/questions/1901/how-does-alcohol-
affect-the-ability-to-speak-a-second-language/1902#1902)

------
Rhapso
Modern music + ASL is a fun thing:
[https://www.youtube.com/user/1stopforasl](https://www.youtube.com/user/1stopforasl)

I've been told by Deaf and hard-of-hearing people multiple times that they
think they have more fun at concerts and clubs than hearing people. They get
to enjoy the music and can still communicate effectively.

